# How much is a used glock 23 worth?



## adrake86

Just need an estimated on a used glock 23 that is in good conditon. .40 cal. with night sights and 2 magazines.

works 100% in great condition.

Thanks.


----------



## germag

In the S&S, about $475-$575, depending on if it BRAND new (never ever, ever fired, even at the factory) or REALLY brand new, meaning it's less than a year old and has between 50 and 5,000 round count. Or. $7,300 trade value....PLUS "dibs" if the buyer ever decides to sell it again. You should also "test the waters" first.


However, if you want a realistic value, I'd say somewhere around $375-$425 depending on actual round count and condition.


----------



## mattellis2

*snort*

what he said!


----------



## vol man

400


----------



## red tail

I would agree with the above. if it has factory box and paperwork and low round count and is a 3rd gen. I bet you caould get $425 out of it. If you have a holster and a box of ammo to go with it $450.  if is is just the pistol and mags with some holster wear looking in the $375 range. But there are guys out there for some reason will pay you $500 for it. maybe thet can't just walk into a gun store and buy one or something???????????????


----------



## adrake86

So I'm thinking 400$ ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

adrake86 said:


> so i'm thinking 400$ ?



$400 firm!!


----------



## mattellis2

i don't think your gonna get $420 out of a 2nd generation, but if you do, more power to you!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Depends on how high the stack of papers you need to weight down is.


----------



## 01Foreman400

In the S&S start the price at a little higher than a new one.


----------



## boneboy96

01Foreman400 said:


> In the S&S start the price at a little higher than a new one.



Especially if it was owned by a little old lady who only shot it on Sundays after church!


----------



## 5HwnBoys

01Foreman400 said:


> In the S&S start the price at a little higher than a new one.



Especially if Elvis Shot it!!


----------



## mattellis2

01Foreman400 said:


> In the S&S start the price at a little higher than a new one.



truth!



> GSG5 22 cal HK Clone with 3 20 round mags. Gun had one 20 round mag through it when I bought it and has been in the vault since......$500.00


----------



## dbodkin

I love auctions


----------



## germag

There's one for sale now in the S&S for $575.00. Of course it's never been fired outside the factory and it's OD.

Hint:

I have one just exactly like it that I bought NEW at a danged _GUN SHOW_ for $459.


----------



## mattellis2

i saw the $575 glock.  it has TFO's on it, so clearly it is worth the stated value! 

i am pretty sure that is one of those non-dealers that inhabit the swap and sell that has it listed.


----------



## bowbuck

You can buy them used at Ed's for around 350-400 bucks.  I think 400 bucks is not a bad deal with mags and maybe some ammo or a holster.   Good luck with the sell.    Like the other guys I would spray paint the handle black and red with a couple of uga stickers on it and you should get 600 bucks in S&S for it.


----------



## fastgun1962

OMG There a G34 on S&S for 650.00. Man what a deal


----------



## boneboy96

fastgun1962 said:


> OMG There a G34 on S&S for 650.00. Man what a deal


----------



## germag

I'll take two.


----------



## mattellis2

agreed that it is pricey,  but at least it does have a lasermax guide rod in it.  let me do the math for you:

used g34 - ~$510 per gunbroker closed auctions in the last week or so.

used lasermax guide rod: $180 (60% of a new one)

only one mag: -$25.

so total: $665.  a bargain, since he is only asking $650.  its not like someone took a glock, slapped some aftermarket stuff on it and wants full retail price for it.


----------



## germag

OK. I'll take three.


----------



## fastgun1962

It really does not matter. Its still a Glock I can buy a new one for 299.00


----------



## mattellis2

fastgun1962 said:


> It really does not matter. Its still a Glock I can buy a new one for 299.00



pretty sweet little business you got there!


----------



## fastgun1962

I thought I would joy in on the fun. Being that I am being called on. Business so o yea. Right on


----------



## Ga Sportsman

fastgun1962 said:


> It really does not matter. Its still a Glock I can buy a new one for 299.00



Dang.....that's a deal.  That's $100 cheaper than LEO pricing......How you do dat?


----------



## KAE

Ga Sportsman said:


> Dang.....that's a deal.  That's $100 cheaper than LEO pricing......How you do dat?



I was afraid to ask, but I'm a little curious myself.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

I was just about to say I'll take all you can get for that price.


----------



## germag

I'm sure dealers can get pretty good pricing, but I didn't know it was _that_ good....I doubt if it really is. I think chains are being yanked here. I know that Glock sets minimum pricing that they are supposed to sell for.


----------



## mattellis2

i think someone's chain most definitely got yanked! 

(apparently, along with posting priveledges!)


----------



## germag

Good job, Mods! 


You know what it sort of reminds me of? You know how a cat will find a rat and drag it out of the barn or house and take it out in the yard and bat it around and play with it and just have a good old time....until the owner of the house comes around and steps on the rat's head.


----------



## Thor827

Looks like somebody got their self  in trouble.


As far as a used Glock 23 (if it left the store it is USED,period), I wouldn't pay more than $425 in like new condition. I bought a new one 3 weeks ago on sale for $470 retail.


----------



## GaDawgs79

It's worth whatever the owner believe's it's worth to him. $1 or $1000.

How much is a Browning Silver worth, ask this guy.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=492326&highlight=browning+silver

I can buy this at Oconee in Dublin, out the door at $725, unfired 6 or 8 times.

But who really cares what someone is listing one for, I sure don't.  Half the descriptions listed on here for items are lies.  They just want to make a sale.

High price, no different then Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## LilRed1684

$299-$350 at Ed's Pawn Shop


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

LilRed1684 said:


> $299-$350 at Ed's Pawn Shop



x2 on that one


----------



## mattellis2

fastgun was pulling you guys' chain with his "$299 NIB glock" purchase comment.  I personally have seen him offer about $90 more than that for a used glock on another board he is a member of.

Drinking and posting produces some crazy stuff! 

-matt


----------



## GaDawgs79

Hypocrites, thats all


----------



## GaDawgs79

mattellis2 said:


> i saw the $575 glock.  it has TFO's on it, so clearly it is worth the stated value!
> 
> i am pretty sure that is one of those non-dealers that inhabit the swap and sell that has it listed.




Yes, Glock $469, TFO's $125, installed about $30-$40.  Yes it's worth $575 if it's NIB.


----------



## mattellis2

don't agree.  tfo's can be had for $85 with a little bit of looking.

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=XRTG131GT1

also, if you bought at retail, most places would put them on for free.  if not, they're simple to put on yourself (which is most likely what happened in this case).  fastgun listed lots and lots and lots of glocks over the last 18 months, and obviously had the tools to put them on.


----------



## GaDawgs79

mattellis2 said:


> don't agree.  tfo's can be had for $85 with a little bit of looking.
> 
> http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=XRTG131GT1
> 
> also, if you bought at retail, most places would put them on for free.  if not, they're simple to put on yourself (which is most likely what happened in this case).  fastgun listed lots and lots and lots of glocks over the last 18 months, and obviously had the tools to put them on.



Check this link too your web site, no shipping to Georgia.

http://www.natchezss.com/customerService.cfm?contentID=shippingInfo

Yes I agree if I made the purchase of the Glock they normally will put them on.  But some places do it for a fee.  Yes he had the tools to put them on for sure.  Watched him do it, among other things I have watched him do to a Glock.  He loves them, was born with one in his hand I believe.  Plus in SE ga, you have to beat the bushes hard to find a lower price.  But I know I can drive to Ed's and get one cheaper, just a four hour round trip, hour there, plus gas and food.  Jeff's price was fair.


----------



## mattellis2

OK, here is some for $63, if you use their discount code of "stimulus"

http://www.botachtactical.com/trtfogunsi.html

and here is some for $65 delivered:

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-SSI3698S?src=D0711GBPE071120G&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=feed

both are nearly half of fastgun's "fair price".

the point is, the guy had a business (whether it was his primary income or not, i have no idea) and was taking advantage of the swap and sell and the posting guidelines.  he got his feelings hurt when someone commented on what he had his glock advertised for, and had to make himself look silly by calling out the guy that had a g34 for $650.  i noticed shortly after germag and i started talking about it, he added another post to his glock ad, where he "did the math" for us.  i freely admit that i am not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but please don't pee up my leg and tell me it is raining.

i am all for people being able to ask whatever they want for an item...if the get it, more power to them.  at the same time, they shouldn't get offended if someone points out their shenanigans.  with the power of google and other resources available, frankly i have no idea why people pay some of the inflated pricing i see.

-matt


----------



## germag

The bottom line is that the S&S is intended for private sales and trades by GON forum members of their own privately owned firarms. It is not for dealers. It's pretty easy to see what happens when the dealers are allowed to start using it....it becomes virtually useless for what it was intended. There is another forum provided that dealers can use. Using the S&S for dealer sales is an abuse of the forum.

When I see it, I will continue to call it out. I'm enjoying having the S&S again for the purpose for which it was intended. It's a shame that the abuse of a few slob dealers has caused us to have to have some pretty strict rules now in order to keep things under control, but that's what happens when a few people decide to abuse a privelege...it messes things up for everybody.

The trash has been taken out.


----------



## boneboy96

did you take out the recycle also Gerald?      You know they come on Tuesdays!


----------



## germag

boneboy96 said:


> did you take out the recycle also Gerald?      You know they come on Tuesdays!



You guys took the trash out! Ya'll did all the work....me and Matt just pointed to it.


----------



## 01Foreman400

The dealers are what has driven the prices up in the S&S.


----------



## dbodkin

fastgun1962 said:


> I thought I would joy in on the fun. Being that I am being called on. Business so o yea. Right on




I still love auctions.. hey.. where ja go?


----------



## gapman

*used glock*

you can walk into any gun store and get a used glock with night sites for between 425 and 450 so for a private seller i would say 400 firm and maybe be a little flexible on where you want to meet up.
john


----------

